# M3 73mm und Shimano Kurbel



## Myrkskog (26. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Platz (in cm) zwischen Hinterbau und den Kurbelarmen ist, wenn man an ein M3 mit 73mm eine XT oder SLX Kurbel montiert? Ich fahre im Moment ein 148er Howitzer + Hussefelt und würde gerne wegen dem Gewicht auf Shimano wechseln. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass es mir am Hinterbau zu eng wird.
Dass die Kombination theoretisch passt ist mir bewusst. Ich möchte aber noch deutlichen Spielraum haben, dass bei einem Sturz die Kurbel nicht den Hinterbau beschädigen kann.


----------



## Downhoehl (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahr die Kombination M3 mit 170mm XT-Kurbel. Ich hab an der unteren Kettenstrebe 1,5cm "Platz" bis zur Kurbel und an der oberen 0,4cm.

Du solltest auf jedenfall eine 170er (ich habe meine zusätzlich noch etwas abgefeilt an der obersten Kante) oder besser ne 165er Kurbel fahren, da du sonst bei entsprechender Kurbelstellung, beim einfedern dir ne Delle in die Schwinge klopfst( so wie es der Vorbesitzer meines Rahmens geschafft hat  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (26. Mai 2009)

Das erwähnte "Abfeilen" haben die Teamfahrer bei ihren 165 mm XTR-Kurbeln damals auch gemacht. 



Downhoehl schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die Kombination M3 mit 170mm XT-Kurbel. Ich hab an der unteren Kettenstrebe 1,5cm "Platz" bis zur Kurbel und an der oberen 0,4cm.
> 
> Du solltest auf jedenfall eine 170er (ich habe meine zusätzlich noch etwas abgefeilt an der obersten Kante) oder besser ne 165er Kurbel fahren, da du sonst bei entsprechender Kurbelstellung, beim einfedern dir ne Delle in die Schwinge klopfst( so wie es der Vorbesitzer meines Rahmens geschafft hat  ).


----------



## Myrkskog (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Mit den Aussagen bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber eine 83mm Version nehme. Die preislich attraktiven SLX und XT Kurbeln passen dann halt leider nicht mehr


----------



## Downhoehl (26. Mai 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Mit den Aussagen bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber eine 83mm Version nehme. Die preislich attraktiven SLX und XT Kurbeln passen dann halt leider nicht mehr



Wie willst du ne 83er nehmen, die ist doch bei weitem zu breit für´s Tretlager, oder willst du was unterlegen???

Wie gesagt ich hab mit meiner XT absolut keine Probleme und auch noch nie ein anstoßen an der Kettenstrebe gehabt, au net bei Stürzen.....

Ich werde vermutlich sowieso meine XT jetzt verkaufen, wenn du interesse hast, ich könnte sie dir zu nem guten Preis anbieten. Ich verkauf sie nicht, weil ich nicht zufrieden bin, sondern nur weil sie mir zu schwer ist


----------



## Deleted 26464 (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch das m3 mit dem 73mm innelager, hab aber ne saint kurbel mit dem 83mm innenlager, und einfach links und rechts spacer zwischen kurbel und innenlager gelegt, sprich auf die achse (glaube je 5mm).
also nicht zwischen rahmen und innenlager.
und natürlich ne 165mm kurbel, was anderes ist eh viel zu lang bei dem tiefen tretlager.


----------

